# If you use the GRR-Ripper &/or Zero Play guide bar...



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

I got them both instead of a refund (at my request) from MicroJig, because of issues with the MJ Splitter PRO.

Anyways, how do you Like/Use (besides ordinary)...the Gripper?

What are you doing with the Zero Play Guide Bar, Jigs/and such?

Curious how people take advantage of these extras…


----------



## pete724 (Mar 9, 2016)

Don't have the guide bar.

LOVE the gripper!
Small parts.


----------



## jacquesr (Jul 3, 2014)

Made my sled with the Zero Play Guide Bar - works very well.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

Love my Gripper!


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I made a ripping sled that takes care of ripping thin strips. Go to "Thin strip cutting jig for TS" in the Lumberjocks search window. It does many things the Grrrripper will do, and for really thin strips-like 1/16"-it is better. The main advantage is that once you have set the fence, you don't have to adjust it again as long as you are cutting strips of the same thickness. It's great for laminating or making edge banding.


----------

